# Antibody testing suggest 80000 cases in Ireland



## odyssey06 (20 Aug 2020)

Study suggest there may have been 80000 cases in Ireland:

The HSE has today published results of the study to investigate the prevalence of Covid-19 infection among the Irish population.
Known as SCOPI (Study to Investigate COVID-19 Infection in People Living in Ireland), it measured antibodies to SARS-CoV-2 virus, which are an indication of past infection with Covid-19.
The study reports a prevalence of infection of 0.6% in Sligo and 3.1% in Dublin. Based on these results, the Health Protection Surveillance Centre estimates a national prevalence rate of 1.7%.


----------



## odyssey06 (20 Aug 2020)

More on this...
Note I used 80000 in headline based on 1.7% of total population.

The results mean that the Health Protection Surveillance Centre (HPSC) is estimating that 59,500 people in Ireland between the ages of 12 to 69 years had Covid-19 up to mid-July, three times the number of detected cases.









						HSE releases results of first Covid-19 antibody study
					

The HPSC estimates a national prevalence rate of 1.7%.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------

